# Is this right



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Ok after the Oh trying relentlessly to teach me the basics of the genetics i think some of it may have finally got through.

If we bread a Red+Red we would get 100% Red
If we had Red+Blue we would get 25% Red 25% Blue 25% Purple but what would the other 25% be?


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

a red what?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Urm does that matter its was ment just as a reference as its easier for me to work with basic colours rather than morphs lol


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Its so much easier to work it out using basic corn snake mutations.

Normal x normal = 100% normal
normal x amel = 100% normal het amel
normal x anery = 100% normal het anery

amel x anery = 100% normals het snow
Amel x amel = 100% amel
anery x anery = 100% anery

Amel HET anery x amel HET anery = 75% amel poss het anery and 25% snow
snow x snow = 100% snow

etc etc

so if you were asking what red x blue is then if red is the common colour or base mutant you would get 100% red het for blue. if red was het blue then you would get 25% blue


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

I dont think thats right, they would both have to carry the same to get that colour out, like if you bred red+red you would get red but if you bred red and blue you wouldnt get ant red or blue or purple unless both carry the same colour


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh i think i understand now  they have to be het for each other to get Red and Blue? But if they were just to visuals with out hets they would end up being het for each other (ok now my brain hurts) think i will just wait for my college course to start and pick the scientist brains lol


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes Faith thats right. 
Dawn


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOO yay 
Getting there slowly so is there any difference with Corn morphs to Leo morphs or is it basically the same ?


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Its different because many leo morphs are co-dominant (as with royal pythons)

All but one gene in corns is recessive.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

So if its a Dom to a Dom the morphs get split ?
If its a Rec to a dom the dom takes over?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Faith said:


> So if its a Dom to a Dom the morphs get split ?
> If its a Rec to a dom the dom takes over?


Yes, this is how you make visual dom het rec, eg in royals for example, spider het albino, or pastel het pied (etc)

Mason


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Faith said:


> So if its a Dom to a Dom the morphs get split ?
> If its a Rec to a dom the dom takes over?


Sort of. You have to remember that there are two genes to every pair, there are hundreds of pairs and that a gene can only be dominant to or recessive to another gene on its OWN pair. 

If Red is dominant to blue (making blue recessive to Red), then something with two copies of blue is blue. Something with two copies of Red is Red. And something with one copy of blue and one copy of Red is Red.

If Red is co-dominant to blue, then something with two copies of blue is blue. Something with two copies of Red is Red. And something with one copy of blue and one copy of Red is Red and blue spotted/marked.

If Red is incompletely dominant to blue, then something with two copies of blue is blue. Something with two copies of Red is Red. And something with one copy of blue and one copy of Red is Purple.

And if you breed a Red to a Yellow - and Yellow is dominant to green on a different gene pair, you could certainly get Orange when the dominant Red and dominant Yellow combine their appearances - they don't directly affect each other, but they're all part of the overall appearance of the animal.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Wow Thanks Ssthisto for taking the time to type that out so that i can understand  it actually helps to be able to see it in front of me and i now know where i was going wrong i was only thinking on the terms that there was only one gene 
Thanks again


----------

